# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Mappage de type MIME

## zooffy

Bonjour  tous.

J'ai eu un crash sur mon serveur et j'ai t oblig de tout rinstall. Je ne suis pas un pro en administration.

Je suis confront  un souci que je n'arrive pas  comprendre. J'ai repris tous mes fichiers pour mes sites dans le rpertoire wwwroot. Je les ai repos au mme endroit qu'avant et j'ai fais le lien dans IIS.

Lorsque j'accde au site il me mets une page d'erreur que je ne comprends pas.



> Erreur HTTP 404.17 - Not Found
> 
> Le contenu demand semble tre un script et ne sera pas trait par le gestionnaire de fichiers statiques.
> 
> La demande correspondait  un mappage MIME gnrique. La demande est mappe au gestionnaire de fichiers statiques. Si les conditions pralables sont diffrentes, la demande est mappe  un autre gestionnaire.
> Si vous voulez traiter ce contenu comme fichier statique, ajoutez un mappage MIME explicite.


Si vous tapez http://www.ozouf.com dans un navigateur vous pourrez voir cela en direct.

Tout cela sur la page default.aspx.
Mon framework est  jour, l'ajax control tool kit est prsent mais je n'est pas fais de prcision particulire sur lui parce je crois qu'il fonctionne avec la compilation du projet.

Je suis paum, bloqu et je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Le nom NetBIOS et l'adresse ip du serveur est identique ?

----------


## zooffy

J'aurais tendance  dire que oui, mais je ne sais pas comment vrifier.
Le serveur est dans un cloud.

Mais surtout, avant le crash (qui n'est pas du au site web) tout fonctionnait impeccable

----------


## JML19

Si tu peux connatre l'adresse IP essais directement avec l'adresse IP.

Une erreur 404 est souvent un problme d'adresse IP ou de rsolution de nom de domaine.

----------


## zooffy

Merci pour ton aide.

J'ai la mme erreur avec l'adresse IP.
J'ai mont vite fait un autre site avec juste une page HTML et l, a marche bien.

Je suis vraiment paum.

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Tu ne peux pas rcuprer tes pages sur ton nouveau site ?

----------


## zooffy

Si pourquoi ?
Je programme sur ma machine avant de les envoyer sur le serveur.

Mais je pense que c'est plus un problme de configuration vu que le serveur est "tout neuf".

J'ai oubli de prciser : c'est du .NET total fait avec Visual Studio.

----------

